# First time clipping Bore goats



## JaclynnKappus (Apr 30, 2014)

Get ready for some dumb questions cause here they come! Why do you have to clip goats? What size blades should be used? do you clip the whole body or just touch up on them what is the main goal when done?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## JaclynnKappus (Apr 30, 2014)

Is it just a clean look that is wanted? Or is there a standard?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

You only have to clip if you plan on showing and for boer goats (market wethers in this case idk about abga shows) you clip everywhere above the knees and for our shows we clip the tail to where it looks like there's a cotton ball on the tip of the tail 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Ours end up looking something like this there are also some YouTube videos you can watch on clipping boers

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Depends on what you are clipping them for. If you aren't showing, then I don't see why you would need to clip them  
If you are showing, what are you showing? Market, or breeding?


----------



## JaclynnKappus (Apr 30, 2014)

My one buck is 100% so I'm trying to figure out where he should be .I do have him registered with American Bore Goat Association ...what is the difference between the two that you mentioned? (keep in mind I'm still learning)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

If your showing in breeding classes your typically showing through one (or sometimes more than one ) goat registries if your showing for market your typically showing wethers or does in 4h or ffa some county fairs have breeding classes you can show in too but you may or may not have to be part of a registry you can check you county livestock show website for rules and more info 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Since he's a buck he will be in breeding classes- only does and wethers can be shown in market classes and they not registered classes. They're judged on meat quality alone. Breeding classes are for does or bucks (they have separate classes) and of course they are judged on conformation and breeding qualities. There are two associations, ABGA and USBGA. ABGA is more popular and more commonly known. 

The reason to clip is to present the animal in a clean way and just to make them look better. You also want to present your animal in the best way possible, both in grooming and how you show them. 

For breeding stock you leave a lot more hair on them. The front end, head and chest floor are cut the shortest and everything else is clean up. There are three blades you should have as well as a steel comb guard set (goes over the blade so you can cut different lengths with one blade. You need 7, 9 and blending/blocking blade. The 9 blade is used with guards at all times, the guard length varies based on what part your clipping. I will find the length chart for clipping so you can visualize better


----------



## JaclynnKappus (Apr 30, 2014)

Dani-1995 thank you so much you've been a really big help I am definitely a hands-on visual person but I'm trying to learn the best I can and the idea of clipping scared the crap out of me LOL ... You also made a couple helpful comments on my board go **** and thank you for that also keep in contact with me please feel free to find me on Facebook if you want my name is the same oh by the way the goats name is Loki ,I got him when he was three weeks old he's a sweetheart! don't know if he's going to be 100% show quality I really have to work on doing their feet better and more uniform but he has great patients for me being a goofball (he did have a very bad accident with his 1 foot around April ,it's in the form buck with half of hoof ..the fact that I can't find a scar right now really impresses me thank God for Neosporin and a good vet(I did turn into a helicopter mom at that point) and it was right before my wedding too LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## JaclynnKappus (Apr 30, 2014)

Dani-1995... Just pure curiosity lol what state are you in?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Your very welcome! I enjoy helping . We were all new at one time and needed help. Fortunately people were willing to take time with me so I try to do the same for others. And I'm in North Carolina.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I added you on facebook.. Danielle Henderson. You should be able to see the mass amounts of goat related content on my page


----------

